

Japanese Idol Group Engages Fans by Releasing Motion Capture Data on Github - tlrobinson
http://www.techinasia.com/perfume-motion-capture/
Radiohead did something similar a few years back for their "House of Cards" video: http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/8476
======
jeffool
While neat, imagine the future. It's only a matter of time until people are
ripping mocap data, voices, and ultra high res models from media, and creating
their own media using the faces, voices, and even movements, of stars...
Unless we throw them in jail for it.

------
tlrobinson
Radiohead did something similar a few years back for their House of Cards
video: <http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/8476>

